

The Variable-precision SWAR Algorithm - thedigitalengel
http://playingwithpointers.com/swar.html

======
cscheid
Obligatory: <http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html>

And don't miss Hacker's delight, either: <http://www.hackersdelight.org/>

